# power mixer for thinset



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Diyer,
you'll burn that drill up in short order if you're mixing thinset in a 5 gallon bucket. You need a 1/2" low rpm torque type drill like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-1660-6-7-Amp-2-Inch-Drill/dp/B0000223HQ

If you're not using it all the time, you can find an off brand for a lot less money. I've had one of these milwaukees for about 10 years now. Works great. All power tools come from the factory with only so much smoke loaded in. In the case of the litte drill, if you let all the smoke out, it won't run anymore.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## DiyCR fan (Mar 16, 2013)

Ty all... firehawkmph unfortunately that's too expensive for me. Would this Milwaukee do? http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/100026...1vZzvZc27fZzvZ25egxg&R=100026817#.UUjuVlfO3kA


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i see the milwaukee right angle drills all the time on CL for anywhere from 75-125 dollars. they are low speed with a lot of torque.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Diy,
I agree with what Danny said. Look for a good used one. The milwaukee you linked doesn't have the low end grunt needed. You don't want a lot of rpms when mixing thinset, drywall mud, etc. You'll just end up with a big mess. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## DiyCR fan (Mar 16, 2013)

HD was out of stock on the Milwaukee (grrr), so I bought this Hitachi D13VF 9 Amp 1/2-Inch Drill for $90 http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-D13VF-Amp-2-Inch-Drill/dp/B00005LEY6/ref=cm_srch_res_rtr_1 great price, great reviews & above all like you guys mentioned low rpm's/high torque :thumbsup: ... can't wait to lay down the smacketh on these tiles... normally don't but i needed it so i ordered 2-day shipping. Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Let us know how that works once you get it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## DiyCR fan (Mar 16, 2013)

firehawkmph said:


> Let us know how that works once you get it.
> Mike Hawkins


i'm an amateur but i'll do my best


----------



## DiyCR fan (Mar 16, 2013)

I was just watching a video about power mixers. The guy mentioned get one that has a "reverse switch" to help you clean the mixing paddle. The one i bought has a reverse switch. But how does it help clean the mixing paddle? Please elaborate. Thank you


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

DiyCR fan said:


> ..... But how does it help clean the mixing paddle?......


 Here is my rig with the old original case and the new case. I have never heard of that that reverse to clean thing.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I also have an old craftsman 1/2" that I have had for probably 20 years has the D handle all I use it for is mixing thin set, concrete, grout, drywall mud, and the like. In fact I think it's the only craftsman tool I have, except hand tools.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

DiyCR fan said:


> I was just watching a video about power mixers. The guy mentioned get one that has a "reverse switch" to help you clean the mixing paddle. The one i bought has a reverse switch. But how does it help clean the mixing paddle? Please elaborate. Thank you


Reverse doesn't really clean it. Get a scrub brush and clean it while its still wet. Only takes a sec. If you let it set up, then you'll have to chip it off.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## DiyCR fan (Mar 16, 2013)

firehawkmph said:


> Reverse doesn't really clean it. Get a scrub brush and clean it while its still wet. Only takes a sec. If you let it set up, then you'll have to chip it off.
> Mike Hawkins


I see. Yup, that's what i did; i just dipped it in a bucket of water & scrubbed. Very easy & very grateful it was easy because i am not a pro :no:

As for the Hitachi power drill, it definitely saves me lots of energy. I'm able to put down more tiles at once... 9 amps is powerful enough to mix the FlexBond Crack Prevention Mortar. I did smell a slight smoking of the motor, but that happened only one time & my fault because the thinset was too thick. A bit heavy but not a bother. I love that machine :thumbsup:


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

DiyCR fan said:


> I see. Yup, that's what i did; i just dipped it in a bucket of water & scrubbed. Very easy & very grateful it was easy because i am not a pro :no:
> 
> As for the Hitachi power drill, it definitely saves me lots of energy. I'm able to put down more tiles at once... 9 amps is powerful enough to mix the FlexBond Crack Prevention Mortar. I did smell a slight smoking of the motor, but that happened only one time & my fault because the thinset was too thick. A bit heavy but not a bother. I love that machine :thumbsup:


Glad it working out. Your hitachi is 0-850. If you got a 0-500/550 pistol grip or a single speed 450rpm spade hsndle it would even turn the thickest thinset.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

This is cheap and well regarded for mixing thinset.

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-inch-heavy-duty-spade-handle-drill-93632.html


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Bigplanz said:


> This is cheap and well regarded for mixing thinset.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-inch-heavy-duty-spade-handle-drill-93632.html


Always wondered how well they work. Very high quality spades can be scored on eBay inecpensively. I bought a craftsman industrial brand new last year from 1996(a dewalt dw131 in craftsman clothing) for only $51 plus $25 shipping. I have seen the older black and decker industrial ( before dewalt) sell for $100 or less brand new on eBay. My milwaukee 1663-20 w/ power electronics and speed dial(115-450) is still my fave. Smooth start up(soft start) and can choose best mixing speed.


----------

